# Huge Grouper And A Lot More



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Three P.M. Friday afternoon: The excitement level is off the chart, and for good reason. Captain Bryon Holland, one of the most experienced, dedicated, Captains to ever fish our Gulf of Mexico, is ready and so is a sole out Florida Fisherman ll. We will be fishing the fabulous Florida Middle Grounds and vicinity for 'Huge Grouper And Much More.' 
The weather forecast is calling for 'Picture Florida Perfect' weather:

This is a serious fishing trip for serious fishermen. We want to be at our best. Even the most experienced can always learn something new. Sometimes knowing a few 'tricks of the trade' can make the difference between a good and a great catch. The Florida's resident long range fishing advisor, Mr. John Martin, is a seasoned pro who is more than willing to share his vast knowledge. When John speaks...people listen:

First up the elusive mangrove snapper ; John writes: "to truly master Mango catching you must feel the bite through the line." John teaches by example:

Hard to feel and most difficult to catch. Our federal two day limit is 20; that, in itself, is a very good catch. These big smiles are well earned:





The mangos are getting even bigger:

Talk about a win, win situation! Mangrove snapper and grouper are hard to beat:



Once again, John teaches by example:

And, just think! We can legally keep gags for the remainder of the year:



This is looking good:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The American red snapper:


The dreaded lion fish. These fish are so detrimental to our fishery that it is actually illegal to return one alive to the water:

Wonder what the new day will bring? Well!



We can help ourselves by reporting all tagged fish caught. The FWC number to call, and tag number, are on the tag:


It's always an honor to welcome our Northern friends to the Sunshine state. Erin & Ryan Reinsel drove 1281 miles from Kansas City, Missouri, to fish in the 'Fishing Capital of the World.' Kansas City weather is a little different from Florida. The KC average window for freezing temperatures is October 31, to April 4. Kansas City boast of having 4.08 square miles of water, but nothing like this:

Many gags are over-powering us, some don't:

Mr. Wendell Kennedy traveled 1,286 miles from Sparta, Michigan to fish on the Florida. Worth it? You had better believe it. This is a big, fast, boy:

Sparta will never be the same:

Want to learn the secret of catching red grouper? Just ask John:



Don't forget the gags:


Now this one is worth remembering:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The American red snapper:





While fishing for snapper and grouper Mr. Jean Toure, Atlanta, Georgia, decides to try a flat line. What's the best way to rig? Mr. John Martin works with Jean on the 'stinger' rig. 

It works! This huge wahoo took Mr. Toure on a 360 trip around the Florida. What a fight!

Late Saturday evening. The Heavens are on FIRE !


Look what Chef 'Jersey Girl' Tammy has waiting for us:

That center cut pork chop dinner with all the trimmings was really something. Time for a few more snapper and another nice gag before we hit our bunks:

By our standards the fishing was a little slow. Never-the-less:

A real reason to be proud:

Even the man himself, Mr. Dylan Hubbard, and long time first mate, Mr. Will McClure are all smiles:


Nothing like spending the weekend on the water and coming home in the money;

The Sunshine sate has not only great fishing, but also outstanding hunting. Like 'whole hog country sausage?' Check out my article, with 16 pictures, on pages 45 & 46 of the June issue of Woods 'n Water magazine. 


'Huge Grouper And Much More' and 'outstanding' hunting...
This is our Florida!
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The American red snapper:





While fishing for snapper and grouper Mr. Jean Toure, Atlanta, Georgia, decides to try a flat line. What's the best way to rig? Mr. John Martin works with Jean on the 'stinger' rig. 

It works! This huge wahoo took Mr. Toure on a 360 trip around the Florida. What a fight!

Late Saturday evening. The Heavens are on FIRE !


Look what Chef 'Jersey Girl' Tammy has waiting for us:

That center cut pork chop dinner with all the trimmings was really something. Time for a few more snapper and another nice gag before we hit our bunks:

By our standards the fishing was a little slow. Never-the-less:

A real reason to be proud:

Even the man himself, Mr. Dylan Hubbard, and long time first mate, Mr. Will McClure are all smiles:


Nothing like spending the weekend on the water and coming home in the money;

The Sunshine sate has not only great fishing, but also outstanding hunting. Like 'whole hog country sausage?' Check out my article, with 16 pictures, on pages 45 & 46 of the June issue of Woods 'n Water magazine. 


'Huge Grouper And Much More' and 'outstanding' hunting...
This is our Florida!
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang it dang it dang it dang it....I hate you! Another crammed trip!!! LOVE all the species! One day brother one day!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

GOSH! Don't hate me too badly. Glad you love "all the species." You should have seen the wahoo fights. Those things are really fast. Sir, It would be a real honor to 'one day' welcome you to the Florida Fisherman ll. Hope you are not camera shy; I would love to feature you in my report.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Here is the video of our trip:
https://youtu.be/7CHsuZ_r0mQ


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
Whyme


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! It's a real honor to share with our North Florida friends.


----------

